# Visiontek 5870 1 GB FS



## kennebell347

*Visiontek 5870 1 GB**SOLD***

Up for sale is my Visiontek 5870 1 GB GPU. I just took it out of my rig a few days ago. I got a great deal on two 6950's and im going to crossfire those. 

I have never had any issues whatsoever with this GPU. It maxes everything I have at 1920x1080. Its a great card.  

***SOLD****

PM me if you have any questions. Thanks.


----------



## kennebell347

Price drop $200 or best offer. Make me an offer.... I may take it


----------



## kennebell347

Offer me something. I have no use for this card.


----------



## jonnyp11

8 dolla

u said to make an offer.


----------



## Casey

Ten bucks? It's all I have in my Paypal lmao.


----------



## jonnyp11

ok, gime some time and i can put about 100 together, b-days are nice, and a b-day discount would also be nice


----------



## Okedokey

bit concerned if you put it on your material couch (static).  Plus jonny you don't have the system for it nor the psu.


----------



## jonnyp11

true but i plan to and if he agreed it would be worth more when i get my system than that amount, and when thinking about it, it would run on my emachine technically, but would bottleneck the cpu with drivers alone probably.


----------



## Okedokey

no your emachine doesn't have a sufficient psu.


----------



## jonnyp11

technically my rosewill would work but i know it wouldn't, unless i plud the majority of the parts into the normal psu and then like 2/3 including the gpu into my rosewill laying beside the case, that would work and should have more than enough power.

although this is pointless cuz ya know he ain't taking 100 for that gpu, and has anyone noticed that it's discontinued on newegg, all 5870's are, but the older 5770 isn't, although it's more popular so it makes some sence but still


----------



## wolfeking

even the 5850's are discontinued. I think they still have a few 5830s there.


----------



## kennebell347

still up for sale


----------



## JareeB

jonnyp11 said:


> technically my rosewill would work but i know it wouldn't, unless i plud the majority of the parts into the normal psu and then like 2/3 including the gpu into my rosewill laying beside the case, that would work and should have more than enough power.
> 
> although this is pointless cuz ya know he ain't taking 100 for that gpu, and has anyone noticed that it's discontinued on newegg, all 5870's are, but the older 5770 isn't, although it's more popular so it makes some sence but still



you plug that thing in and ur rosewill is gona start ur house on fire


----------



## jonnyp11

no, my comp is in our sunroom so it's ontop of glass, over wood, and infront of concrete, as long as it doesn't fall on the gound it'll be fine.


----------



## kennebell347

As I have said before. I will entertain offers as long as they are not ridiculous.


----------



## kennebell347

Sold


----------

